# TurnKey Internet Launches All-New Affiliate Program



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 16, 2016)

LATHAM, NEW YORK (November 15th, 2016) – Leading Datacenter and Cloud Hosting Solutions provider TurnKey Internet, Inc. announced today the launch of its new Cloud Hosting Affiliate Program. The program will pay affiliates up to $400 for each referral that leads to a qualified sale, plus an additional $100 sign up bonus.


The TurnKey Internet Affiliate Program is designed to ensure that marketing partners are rewarded for their efforts using a trusted straightforward system which delivers the highest commission payouts available. Affiliates will earn a minimum of $100 for every customer they refer that purchases a Web Hosting plan, $200 for VPS and Cloud Server purchases, and $400 for Dedicated Servers.


“TurnKey Internet has a 15+ year story of growth that includes a great reputation for both reliability and customer satisfaction – we’re among the top Infrastructure as a Service (IaaS) hosting providers thanks to making every investment (datacenter, computer server, or staff member) have precise targeted goals on our commitment to always focus on the needs of our customers.” said Adam Wills, CEO of TurnKey Internet, Inc. He continued “With our new affiliate program, we are giving our marketing partners an opportunity to easily participate in the growth of the cloud hosting industry while generating substantial commissions through leveraging the successful customer-focused investments and infrastructure that we deliver to our clients in over 150 countries.”


TurnKey Internet’s Cloud Hosting Affiliate Program is available through CJ Affiliate by Conversant (formerly Commission Junction), the most reliable and trusted affiliate tracking service in the industry. Marketing partners have access to custom tracking, statistics and real-time commission reports via CJ Affiliate. Tracking cookies have a 90-day lifespan, ensuring our marketing partners get the credit they deserve for referrals.


For more information about TurnKey Internet’s Affliliate Program or to speak with a Cloud Hosting Solutions expert, visit https://turnkeyinternet.net/affiliates


About Turnkey Internet


Founded in 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. is a full-service Cloud Hosting Solutions provider with Datacenters in New York and California specializing in Infrastructure as a Service (IaaS) to clients in more than 150 countries. Services offered in both East Coast and West Coast, USA – include Public Cloud, Private Cloud, Dedicated & Bare Metal Servers, Backup & Disaster Recovery, Online Storage, Web Hosting, Managed Hosting, Hybrid Solutions and Enterprise Colocation. Headquartered in New York’s Tech Valley Region, TurnKey Internet’s Flagship company owned Datacenter offers SSAE 16 Type II certification powered exclusively by on-site Solar and Hydroelectric sources to provide a 100% renewable energy footprint. In 2013 the facility was designated as the 39th ENERGY STAR® Certified Datacenter in the United States. For more information, please call (518) 618-0999 or visit www.turnkeyinternet.net/media.


----------

